# Destin Tides



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the difference between high and low tide times between Horseshoe and Hogtown bayous and the closest tide station at Destin East Pass? I've never been able to determine how the times posted for the pass relate to these areas. Will they be ahead or behind and by how much?


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have an iphone, there's an app that I use all the time; "Tide Graph 2.4" by Brainware. It gives up to the minute tide info and allows you to easily change dates and times.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, but I don't have a smart phone. 

The other problem is that there are only a couple data points for tide information in the bay. East pass is the closest to the areas I fish the most (and that I'll be tied to for this trip), but it's fairly long distance and from looking at the times from other area stations as compared to East Pass, there are hours difference in the times. I've yet to be able to figure out how to add to or subtract from them to predict the tide times in these areas.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

I've had the same problem. Keep my boat near Cessna launch, so fish out of hog town a good bit. Best I can tell, there is anywhere from 1 hr to more lag depending on how hard the tide is moving. But on west bay you can get a time based on the 79 bridge. 

War Eagle


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

SteveFL said:


> If you have an iphone, there's an app that I use all the time; "Tide Graph 2.4" by Brainware. It gives up to the minute tide info and allows you to easily change dates and times.


Steve, Thanks for the heads up on the Tide Graph App. It is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------

